# It's the return of... / Rose update thread - King: Rose Explosive in workout



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

I know you feel the excitement as we get closer and closer to the return of Rose. 

When do you think he will be back?

First off, I hope he and the Bulls administration take as much time as needed to make sure Rose is 100% upon return. My guess is Rose will be back for either our 2/26/13 home game against Cleveland or on 3/2/13 for our home game against the Nets.

What are your expectations for Rose? I honestly expect his first few games to be above average then a leveling off as Rose readjusts to playing again. I'm not expecting MVP Rose back. I'm just hoping to see flashes of MVP Rose and the promise that by next season Rose will be back in full form.

Here's a link to the latest developments involving Rose:
http://www.csnchicago.com/basketbal...tep-in-recovery-pro?blockID=826589&feedID=661
http://www.csnchicago.com/pages/v11_videodetail?PID=6cLLTB-nLzPRO_pEgpjLsEz7RYOL_AooyB8IE7k


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: It's the return of ....*

You guys have done a hell of a job putting yourselves in the best spot you can for his return. 

I think people are sleeping on you guys being a legit threat in the playoffs this year.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: It's the return of ....*



R-Star said:


> You guys have done a hell of a job putting yourselves in the best spot you can for his return.
> 
> I think people are sleeping on you guys being a legit threat in the playoffs this year.


I'm amazed. We're only 9 less wins than league leading San Antonio (34 wins) and only 2 wins less than East leading Miami (27 wins), and that is without Rose. I don't know what to attribute that to. Noah & Deng are their usual selves and have definitely held it down in Rose's abscene. It's good to see Boozer step up as well. Hopefully this is the Boozer we see from now on.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: It's the return of ....*



taco_daddy said:


> I'm amazed. We're only 9 less wins than league leading San Antonio (34 wins) and only 2 wins less than East leading Miami (27 wins), and that is without Rose. I don't know what to attribute that to. Noah & Deng are their usual selves and have definitely held it down in Rose's abscene. It's good to see Boozer step up as well. Hopefully this is the Boozer we see from now on.


I still hate Boozer, but even I'll admit he's really come out and surprised me this year. 


Not the same guy people were complaining about last year, that's for sure.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: It's the return of ....*

Its been an incredibly lack luster NBA season so far, I bet Stern can't WAIT till Rose is back. The East is very mediocre with the exception of the Heat. The Nets and Knicks have come back down to earth and are ok teams at best. The Lakers and Dwight Howard have been a total disaster, Dirk Nowitzki one of leagues brightest stars looks like he might be done. Its a two team race in the West and a 1 team race so far in the East.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: It's the return of ....*



thebizkit69u said:


> Its been an incredibly lack luster NBA season so far, I bet Stern can't WAIT till Rose is back. The East is very mediocre with the exception of the Heat. The Nets and Knicks have come back down to earth and are ok teams at best. The Lakers and Dwight Howard have been a total disaster, Dirk Nowitzki one of leagues brightest stars looks like he might be done. Its a two team race in the West and a 1 team race so far in the East.


Disagree completely. How has Brooklyn come back down to earth when they're 9 and 1 in their last 10 games? Indiana has been hot as well, and the Knicks have proven they can be a threat. If anything this years East is stronger than lasts.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: It's the return of ....*



R-Star said:


> Disagree completely. How has Brooklyn come back down to earth when they're 9 and 1 in their last 10 games? Indiana has been hot as well, and the Knicks have proven they can be a threat. If anything this years East is stronger than lasts.


After starting 11 and 4 they came back down in December going 5-11. True they have played good ball of late but they are a team that's somewhere in the middle between an 11 and 3 team and a 5-11 team if you know what I mean. I'm not sold that their current hot streak.

Same thing with the Knicks, who the heck have they beaten? The East is very un impressive. The one good team they have beaten in January has been the Spurs, thats about it. 

Maybe there is more parity in the East this year, but I can't agree with you and say that the East is better this year than last. Last year the Bulls and Heat dominated the East while the Pacers and Sixers were arguably better teams last season.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: It's the return of ....*



thebizkit69u said:


> After starting 11 and 4 they came back down in December going 5-11. True they have played good ball of late but they are a team that's somewhere in the middle between an 11 and 3 team and a 5-11 team if you know what I mean. I'm not sold that their current hot streak.
> 
> Same thing with the Knicks, who the heck have they beaten? The East is very un impressive. The one good team they have beaten in January has been the Spurs, thats about it.
> 
> Maybe there is more parity in the East this year, but I can't agree with you and say that the East is better this year than last. Last year the Bulls and Heat dominated the East while the Pacers and Sixers were arguably better teams last season.


The Pacers have been playing the best defense in the league, all without their leading scorer Danny Granger. To write them off as well as the Nets and Knicks is a bad idea.

Not to mention its more than just a two horse race in the West. Are you just saying its OKC and San Antonio? Because the Clippers should be right up there, with Memphis, Golden State and Denver all poised as dark horses. 


Not to mention at least one of the teams mentioned will make a big splash at the deadline, just like every year.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: It's the return of ....*



R-Star said:


> The Pacers have been playing the best defense in the league, all without their leading scorer Danny Granger. To write them off as well as the Nets and Knicks is a bad idea.
> 
> Not to mention its more than just a two horse race in the West. Are you just saying its OKC and San Antonio? Because the Clippers should be right up there, with Memphis, Golden State and Denver all poised as dark horses.
> 
> ...


Well I'm writing them off completely as title contenders, but I'm not writing them off as playoff teams. We all know what Carmelo Anthony and the Knicks are in the playoffs, we know the Pacers are a good team but not good enough to knock off the Heat or a fully healthy Chicago and as for the Nets, again they have had a roller coaster season so far, wait and see approach with them.

Realistically in the West I would say its OKC and San Antonio, the Clippers are good but come playoff time they are going to have to play half court ball. Who do you take in a half court game between a Gregg Popovich coached Spurs team or Vinny Del ****** team?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: It's the return of ....*



thebizkit69u said:


> Well I'm writing them off completely as title contenders, but I'm not writing them off as playoff teams. We all know what Carmelo Anthony and the Knicks are in the playoffs, we know the Pacers are a good team but not good enough to knock off the Heat or a fully healthy Chicago and as for the Nets, again they have had a roller coaster season so far, wait and see approach with them.
> 
> Realistically in the West I would say its OKC and San Antonio, the Clippers are good but come playoff time they are going to have to play half court ball. Who do you take in a half court game between a Gregg Popovich coached Spurs team or Vinny Del ****** team?


All the sudden the East is a two team race with the Bulls being in it?

Ok. We're going to have to agree to disagree here, but your comments wreak of homerism.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: It's the return of ....*

My guess is that Rose will be back on 3/8 home against Utah.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: It's the return of ....*



R-Star said:


> All the sudden the East is a two team race with the Bulls being in it?
> 
> Ok. We're going to have to agree to disagree here, but your comments wreak of homerism.


The Bulls are the 3rd best team in the East without THEIR MVP STAR PLAYER. Once Rose comes back that just makes them even better. The Bulls and Heat ran away with being the top 2 teams in the East last year, I don't see anything other than injuries that will keep that from happening again. 

How is it homerism? 

I'll give you a bit of non homerism. If Paul George doesn't take a step back offensively once Danny Granger comes back and IF Granger doesn't hurt the Pacers defensively, I think the Pacers win the central. The Pacers suck on offense so Granger coming back helps, but in order for them to continue to lead the league in rebounds and defense they are going to have to hope that Granger doesn't come back and start chucking the ball like he used to.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: It's the return of ....*



thebizkit69u said:


> The Bulls are the 3rd best team in the East without THEIR MVP STAR PLAYER. Once Rose comes back that just makes them even better. The Bulls and Heat ran away with being the top 2 teams in the East last year, I don't see anything other than injuries that will keep that from happening again.
> 
> How is it homerism?
> 
> I'll give you a bit of non homerism. If Paul George doesn't take a step back offensively once Danny Granger comes back and IF Granger doesn't hurt the Pacers defensively, I think the Pacers win the central. The Pacers suck on offense so Granger coming back helps, but in order for them to continue to lead the league in rebounds and defense they are going to have to hope that Granger doesn't come back and start chucking the ball like he used to.


Granger is an very good defender, and will take a terrible defender in Lance Stephenson out of the lineup. 

And lets even say he did come back and chucked the ball like there's no tomorrow, how exactly would that affect their rebounding and defense? It doesn't make any sense. 

And if the Pacers win the Central, over the Bulls, how exactly are they not contenders?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: It's the return of ....*



R-Star said:


> Granger is an very good defender, and will take a terrible defender in Lance Stephenson out of the lineup.
> 
> And lets even say he did come back and chucked the ball like there's no tomorrow, how exactly would that affect their rebounding and defense? It doesn't make any sense.
> 
> And if the Pacers win the Central, over the Bulls, how exactly are they not contenders?


Its quite simple really, chucking the ball leads to fast break opportunities, fast break points = easy baskets, you can't rebound easy baskets. 

They are not contenders because they don't have a superstar. The Bulls have a superstar, superstars win playoff series.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: It's the return of ....*



thebizkit69u said:


> Its a two team race in the West and a 1 team race so far in the East.


Well, the standings do not reflect it only being a 1-team race in the East. If you mean that you don't believe any East team as presently constituted can challenge the Heat (meaning a Rose-less Bulls), then I agree, but the standings show the "race" is actually fairly tight.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: It's the return of ....*



taco_daddy said:


> I'm amazed. We're only 9 less wins than league leading San Antonio (34 wins) and only 2 wins less than East leading Miami (27 wins), and that is without Rose. I don't know what to attribute that to.



Thibs.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: It's the return of ....*



jnrjr79 said:


> Well, the standings do not reflect it only being a 1-team race in the East. If you mean that you don't believe any East team as presently constituted can challenge the Heat (meaning a Rose-less Bulls), then I agree, but the standings show the "race" is actually fairly tight.


What we all should have learned by now is that regular season wins don't mean jack come playoff time. The Bulls won a ton of games the past 2 seasons, only to get steam rolled by a more talented team and struggled against teams who were considered "lesser" like the Pacers and Hawks. 



> I'm amazed. We're only 9 less wins than league leading San Antonio (34 wins) and only 2 wins less than East leading Miami (27 wins), and that is without Rose. I don't know what to attribute that to.


I have to agree with JNRJR, Thibs is a freakishly great coach. This guy gets the most out of the talent, just imagine how good he would be if he had a couple of superstars that buy into his system of basketball? 

The only knock on him, is that he plays his guys WAY too many minutes.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Rose*

Any idea when Derrick returns and what is his present condition ?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: It's the return of... / Rose update thread*

Thibodeau: Nothing New in Rose's 'Far Away' Remarks



> Rose told USA Today: “I'm not coming back until I'm 110 percent. Who knows when that can be? It can be within a couple of weeks. It could be next year. It could be any day. It could be any time. It's just that I'm not coming back until I'm ready.”
> 
> When reporter Jeff Zillgitt on Monday asked Rose how close he was to 110 percent, the NBA’s reigning MVP replied: “Right now, probably in the high 80s. Far away. Far away.”


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: It's the return of... / Rose update thread*



Dornado said:


> Thibodeau: Nothing New in Rose's 'Far Away' Remarks


Quick buzz online is that this is bad news. Maybe some got to excited when they caught a glimpse of Rose on the practice court, thinking he was going to suit up next week.

Couple things; one, I'm glad he is not rushing back. Wait until you're 120% if you want. Also, I wouldn't read to much into the "far away" comment. I fully expect him to start playing soon after the All-Star break. But, again, if he doesn't, I'm fine with that... I don't want to sound like a Cubs fan., but next year is THE year.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: It's the return of... / Rose update thread*

First of all YOU CAN'T BE 110% lol! 

Second, if the doctors clear him to play, hes ready to play. I would fully understand if Rose doesn't feel like mentally hes game time ready yet, that's understandable. I just think that once the doctors clear him to play, there really is no point in waiting a long time to play. AGAIN, let me state that if his only concern is physical than he needs to get over it, but if its mental than yeah, take all the time in the world.

Lets just say he takes the whole year off, there is no guarantee that he wont hurt himself in the first game of the season next season.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: It's the return of... / Rose update thread*



thebizkit69u said:


> First of all YOU CAN'T BE 110% lol!



Amen. This is one of the more annoying abuses of the English language.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: It's the return of... / Rose update thread*


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: It's the return of... / Rose update thread*

Sounds like all of the Bulls beat writers are pissed that Rose din't give the first interview to a Chicago guy. Is Adidas calling the shots on who he talks too and when he comes back?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: It's the return of... / Rose update thread*

I understand Rose's brothers wanting to protect him for too high of expectations. But some of these "statements" getting leaked to the media area really annoying and IMO unnecessary. 

The one I dislike the most is, "Rose won't play at all this year if the team is not contending". WTF does that have to do with coming back from an ACL injury? If he's ready to play (physically and mentally), he should go out there and play no matter how good or bad the team is. You aren't doing your body any favors by sitting out more; if anything you leave yourself vulnerable to becoming even more rusty when next season starts. Shake the rust off this year and see what happens. 

The Bulls front office is not putting any visible pressure on Rose to come back too early, at least not publicly (and I highly doubt they have any incentive to do it privately). In fact they've made more statements than Rose's camp about making sure Derrick takes all the time he needs. And if he does come back this season, I am sure there will be a minutes cap for a while; maybe 15-20 minutes for the first few games to see how his body responds. 

The Bulls fanbase understands the magnitude of his injury, nobody is pressuring him to come back and be MVP Rose this season. I feel like his camp is arguing a strawman.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: It's the return of... / Rose update thread*



yodurk said:


> I understand Rose's brothers wanting to protect him for too high of expectations. But some of these "statements" getting leaked to the media area really annoying and IMO unnecessary.
> 
> The one I dislike the most is, "Rose won't play at all this year if the team is not contending". WTF does that have to do with coming back from an ACL injury? If he's ready to play (physically and mentally), he should go out there and play no matter how good or bad the team is. You aren't doing your body any favors by sitting out more; if anything you leave yourself vulnerable to becoming even more rusty when next season starts. Shake the rust off this year and see what happens.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%. If Rose doesn't play this year and then all of a sudden you see him dunking at Rucker Park just in time for the big Adidas 2013-14 shoe reveal/lineup, I will lose a lot of respect for the guy. 

Rose yesterday - ""I know if I could dunk off stride, I know I'd be out there playing. But I can't."



> Butler confirmed that the former league MVP is *indeed dunking* the basketball on occasion these days, something reported by CSNChicago.com *last month*.


This was back in early January. 

So CSN was reporting that Rose was dunking in DECEMBER! 

Why do I think Adidas is holding him back for a fall 2013 return.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: It's the return of... / Rose update thread*



thebizkit69u said:


> I agree 100%. If Rose doesn't play this year and then all of a sudden you see him dunking at Rucker Park just in time for the big Adidas 2013-14 shoe reveal/lineup, I will lose a lot of respect for the guy.
> 
> Rose yesterday - ""I know if I could dunk off stride, I know I'd be out there playing. But I can't."
> 
> ...



I took the dunk off stride to mean being able to dunk while moving by jumping only off the injured knee. It is possible he can dunk in stride (uninjured knee) or off of two feet without being able to off stride. Perhaps to him, he does not feel that it is strong enough yet.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

http://espn.go.com/blog/chicago/bulls/post/_/id/12635/king-rose-explosive-return-seems-near












> "He's coming back. I don't know when. He's coming back," King said on "The Carmen & Jurko Show" on ESPN 1000 on Thursday. "He's coming back for this season.
> 
> "I wouldn't be surprised, me personally, this is just my hunch -- I'm not a doctor and I didn't sleep at Holiday Inn either -- but I think it's going to be very quickly. I think it's going to be in the next week to 10 days."





> "I saw him work out (Wednesday) in Sacramento," King said. "It was probably the most explosive I've seen him since he's been back. He looked really, really good. He was jumping off the (left) leg. He was working with coach Ron Adams. And he looked very, very explosive."


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

That is some very exciting news.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Slightly OT, but I think Rose's teammates deserve a lot of credit for either actively supporting Rose's patient approach to his return or at least keeping any impatient thoughts any of them may have to themselves. They know that they're playing long minutes and losing some games Rose could have helped them win, but there hasn't been so much as a hint of discord.

In an "It's all about me" world and where just about every pro athlete routinely maintains a stream-of-consciousness relationship with the world through social media, the Bulls' solidarity has been impressive.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

transplant said:


> Slightly OT, but I think Rose's teammates deserve a lot of credit for either actively supporting Rose's patient approach to his return or at least keeping any impatient thoughts any of them may have to themselves. They know that they're playing long minutes and losing some games Rose could have helped them win, but there hasn't been so much as a hint of discord.
> 
> In an "It's all about me" world and where just about every pro athlete routinely maintains a stream-of-consciousness relationship with the world through social media, the Bulls' solidarity has been impressive.


For sure.

They should have cracked by now. The expectations are ridiculous. People talk about this team like it's absolute crap. And to be honest, it probably should be absolute crap. But they are a winning team most nights, still. 

And they could have been in the running for the second seed in the conference, if Kirk had stayed healthy. Oh well, them's the breaks.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

Kind of late and to the party on this thread, but why is Adidas brought up so much? Is it pure speculation, or did something leak that would implement Adidas in holding Rose back? 

To me, the idea is absurd. I understand the business side of bball, bit this sou d's like conspiracy theory to me. To think Rose is ready, he knows he's ready, he's itching to get back on the court, but he just says, "nah, imma hold out because the suits at Adidas want me too." That's crazy to me... 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

After practice today, DRose went and met with the press to answer their questions...very unusual. Rose made a point, several times, of conveying that, while he looks forward to returning to game action, he's not going to rush it. When asked how he was feeling, he said "about the same" and noted that his knee feels good after warm-up, but then gets sore with prolonged activity.

I was happy that Rose made a point to thank his teammates for their complete support.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

transplant said:


> After practice today, DRose went and met with the press to answer their questions...very unusual. Rose made a point, several times, of conveying that, while he looks forward to returning to game action, he's not going to rush it. When asked how he was feeling, he said "about the same" and noted that his knee feels good after warm-up, but then gets sore with prolonged activity.
> 
> I was happy that Rose made a point to thank his teammates for their complete support.


So if he comes back and tears his acl in the first game of the next season, will that mean he came back too soon?


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

^^Regardless of when Rose returns if he immediately re-injures the knee lots of folks will say he returned too soon. Many of them will also say "I told you so" (whether they actually did or not).

For me, it's no longer possible for Rose to return too soon.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

transplant said:


> For me, it's no longer possible for Rose to return too soon.


Word.


----------

